# Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Availability in 2016 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 20, 2015)

```
There’s not much being said about the EOS-1D X Mark II at the moment, the leaks at Canon are for the moment relatively well plugged (Though we’re trying to confirm a few things we’ve been told).</p>
<p>A very solid source let us know that the EOS-1D X Mark II will be in our hands no later than April 2016, but that Canon has yet to finalize an announcement date. So there’s no need to worry that this is going to be a Photokina 2016 product.</p>
<p>The million dollar question is how the EOS 5D Mark IV will play in all of this, could that be a Photokina product? Is it possible that Canon could wait another year to announce, what will surely be the most popular Canon photographic product since the EOS 5D Mark III was announced in 2012? There has been some insight on this, but very little can be confirmed at this time.</p>
<p>The only thing that is confirmed for the EOS-1D X Mark II is that it will shoot 4K video and that there will not be a direct follow-up to the EOS-1D C.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## ZachOly (Oct 20, 2015)

No new 5D4 by April 2016 means I'll most likely buy a Sony A7RII for the 2016 wedding season and dual-brand it with my 5D3.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm happy to wait, 1DX and 5D3 still rock... good luck with that Sony . I'd rather buy a SH 1DX than the A7RII.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2015)

2016 is looking like a good year for announcements from the big 2; D5, 1DX Mk 2 and hopefully we see a D810 replacement and a 5D MK 4.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 20, 2015)

No Sony for me.

If a 5DIV will take longer than June to come out, I'll just spring for the 1DXII (ouch for the price), but I will be ready for an upgrade, and will need to get up to speed for a trip next summer. OTH, the 1DX will encourage me onward and upward on my photo skills.

Sek


----------



## tpatana (Oct 20, 2015)

Most interesting. I'd almost wish they would increase MP some amount even if it meant they cannot increase fps.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 20, 2015)

When was the last time Canon launched a camera at Photokina?

I can't remember the 5D3 being one?


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 20, 2015)

Hopefully photokina will at least yield some teaser specs if not some formal announcement itself.


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 20, 2015)

Wasn't the 1DX a Photokina announcement?



wockawocka said:


> When was the last time Canon launched a camera at Photokina?
> 
> I can't remember the 5D3 being one?


----------



## bcflood (Oct 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> 2016 is looking like a good year for announcements from the big 2; D5, 1DX Mk 2 and hopefully we see a D810 replacement and a 5D MK 4.



I agree, it looks like there will be a lot of new bodies around next year. With a rumored D810S, I'd imagine Canon would want their 5D4 out close enough to it to keep pace. It will be a fun year to see the forums in a frenzy comparing the two top dogs and their best offerings.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 20, 2015)

Canon launched the 5D MKII at Photokina in September 2008, the 5D MKIII was launched on the 2nd March 2012 so 3.5 years after. If they launch at say The Photography Show in the UK in March the MKIII would have lasted 4 years, if they wait until September at Photokina thats 4.5 years which is a lifetime in camera development. 

There are three possible reasons as I see it for Canon to wait that long a. the mix of 5D MKIII, 5DS & 5DSr are giving them a similar level of sales to the 5D MKIII when it came out & the newer cameras still have their price premium b. they dont want to rob sales of the more expensive 1D X MKII which itself will showcase new AF / metering & sensor possibly. c. Its new tech thats taking longer to perfect therefor needing more R&D time. 

Both the 1D X MKII and the 5D MKIV are major releases so you can see why they would want to spread them out.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 20, 2015)

OPG said:


> Here's to 15 stops of dynamic range! One can only hope!.....if not, hello Nikon D5!
> Another 4-5 years of 11.8 stops of dynamic range with Canon will not do.
> 
> 
> ...



I note from your Sig that you use a Canon 7D2 and a Canon 400 F2.8 - have you tried the alternatives? Well, for what it's worth I have and DR is simply irrelevant! The Canon gear will get you the image, Sony are simply irrelevant (no body and no lens), Nikon are much better but do you REALLY want to spring for a D4S and a Nokkor 400 F2.8? Having used most of the top end Nikon gear you are FAR better off where you are - trust me I have used them. Unfortunately whilst I was using them the Nikon owners were using my Canon gear - suffice to say that they were a bit pi%$ed off - but they did have better DR! Pity they couldn't, reliably, get the images.........


----------



## GoldWing (Oct 21, 2015)

The wait is long enough that I'm going to try my first Nikon product. I'm not waiting for the 1DX MK II anymore.

For me... this long wait is a chance for me to try Nikon... I've been wanting to do it for years and Canon's CPS repair service leaves little to be desired anymore. I've made a $50,000+ investment in Canon glass and bodies and to me... I'm tired of Canon playing games. The 1DX has been a nightmare for me with Mirror Box and PCB problems.... My good will has been exhausted....





Canon Rumors said:


> There’s not much being said about the EOS-1D X Mark II at the moment, the leaks at Canon are for the moment relatively well plugged (Though we’re trying to confirm a few things we’ve been told).</p>
> <p>A very solid source let us know that the EOS-1D X Mark II will be in our hands no later than April 2016, but that Canon has yet to finalize an announcement date. So there’s no need to worry that this is going to be a Photokina 2016 product.</p>
> <p>The million dollar question is how the EOS 5D Mark IV will play in all of this, could that be a Photokina product? Is it possible that Canon could wait another year to announce, what will surely be the most popular Canon photographic product since the EOS 5D Mark III was announced in 2012? There has been some insight on this, but very little can be confirmed at this time.</p>
> <p>The only thing that is confirmed for the EOS-1D X Mark II is that it will shoot 4K video and that there will not be a direct follow-up to the EOS-1D C.</p>
> <p>More to come…</p>


----------



## davidmurray (Oct 21, 2015)

OPG said:


> Yes, I agree with what you say about Nikon on the long term side. However, they are starting to close the gap (D810, and next year their D810s and D5 giant) and it makes me worried that Canon may not exceed the specs for the next 4 years.



If your existing cameras continue to meet your requirements why is there a need to worry about what any other camera manufacturer is doing?

I think we can be confident that Canon will do what they need to do in order to ensure they continue to at least hold market share for their DSLRs.
I'm looking forward to seeing the 5D4 released, but won't be buying it immediately. I'll wait until the price drops at least a little because my current 5D is perfectly fine for my needs. For me the 5D4 is a want not a need.


----------



## Steve (Oct 21, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> The wait is long enough that I'm going to try my first Nikon product. I'm not waiting for the 1DX MK II anymore.
> 
> For me... this long wait is a chance for me to try Nikon... I've been wanting to do it for years and Canon's CPS repair service leaves little to be desired anymore. I've made a $50,000+ investment in Canon glass and bodies and to me... I'm tired of Canon playing games. The 1DX has been a nightmare for me with Mirror Box and PCB problems.... My good will has been exhausted....



Heh, I would have said the only meaningful difference between Canon and Nikon at the pro level is that CPS is generally considered to be pretty amazing. I guess the other difference is that Nikon admits when they have product defects and issues recalls. Canon, not so much.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 21, 2015)

Steve said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > The wait is long enough that I'm going to try my first Nikon product. I'm not waiting for the 1DX MK II anymore.
> ...



Seriously?

You are aware that Nikon were banned from selling D600's in China because they refused to admit to the dirty sensor issue, hence the D610? Nikon are so good at admitting their mistakes they are banned from selling their faulty crap to China! The D800 to D810 was a similar story for a large number of D800/E users who never did get a satisfactory fix to the terminal AF misalignment issues.


----------



## dak723 (Oct 21, 2015)

Steve said:


> Heh, I would have said the only meaningful difference between Canon and Nikon at the pro level is that CPS is generally considered to be pretty amazing. I guess the other difference is that Nikon admits when they have product defects and issues recalls. Canon, not so much.



Well, you've got this completely backwards as Canon has a very good history of advisories when they have a problem with their cameras. Nikon...not so much.

Always can count on the Canon haters to say pretty much anything they can make up to put down Canon,.


----------



## sanj (Oct 21, 2015)

"(Though _we’re_ trying to confirm a few things _we’ve_ been told)"
Interesting.


----------



## Steve (Oct 21, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Seriously?
> 
> You are aware that Nikon were banned from selling D600's in China because they refused to admit to the dirty sensor issue, hence the D610? Nikon are so good at admitting their mistakes they are banned from selling their faulty crap to China! The D800 to D810 was a similar story for a large number of D800/E users who never did get a satisfactory fix to the terminal AF misalignment issues.





> The program, which aired March 15th to correspond with World Consumer Rights Day, showed customers complaining about the image quality from the D600 and dealers attempting to blame dust and smog — *despite Nikon's acknowledgement of the issues as being part of the camera’s construction*.



Literally 5 seconds on google. Meanwhile, Canon's acknowledgement of the 7DII's AF issues is coming any day now, I'm sure.

For better or worse, Canon has decided it's better to quietly fix problems through its warranty service rather than acknowledge them and issue recalls. Honestly, it seems like a better strategy considering the reputation hit Nikon has been taking over the last couple years. Recalls come across as failures but if people just send in their brand new cameras for mirror box replacements, well that's probably just user error or a freak occurrence, right?



dak723 said:


> Always can count on the Canon haters to say pretty much anything they can make up to put down Canon,.



Curses! I have been found out! Despite owning and shooting Canon cameras and lenses, my only pleasure in life comes from gleefully concocting lies about the Glorious Corporation, simply to annoy their fanboys! Drats! I would have gotten away with it, too, if it wasn't for you meddling, middle aged men! *hisses and slinks away*


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 21, 2015)

Steve said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?
> ...



If you had taken a few more seconds to fact check you would see that the D600 was introduced in summer 2012 and was shipping in large numbers by September 2012 and there were reports of issues almost immediately, in December 2013 Nikon Japan stopped shipments of the D600 to China, they didn't offer to recall the stock dealers had until they were forced to by the government a scant 20 months after the first reports of issues and they were still selling them as good 16 months after they knew they weren't, yep, Nikon really stood behind that lemon.

But you go off and buy your Nikon. I know a working pro who's 2 month old D810 broke while he was on assignment is Iceland, he was screwed and bought another one locally. When he came back to the USA Nikon USA wouldn't repair his new D810 when it broke (six months later) until he provided copies of the original receipt along with his airline ticket and a copy of the page in his passport with a date stamp showing he was actually physically in Iceland at the time the camera was bought.

Meanwhile I just broke my 11-24, it fell off the tripod attached to a camera and broke it in half, 100% my fault, Canon fixed it in four days and didn't charge me a cent.


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 21, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> .....
> 
> Meanwhile I just broke my 11-24, it fell off the tripod attached to a camera and broke it in half, 100% my fault, Canon fixed it in four days and didn't charge me a cent.



Wow... now THAT's service! I assume that was under CPS? PBD, I can only imagine how you felt when your beloved 11-24mm fell apart after falling… heart skipping stuff!!

I have had a few smaller issues with Canon here in Australia and I have been happy with their service. The 7D has a known issue where occasionally a little ‘switch’ in the hotshoe gets stuck down, preventing the pop up flash from popping up. I had this repaired twice (each within a 1 year warrantee period) – and turnaround was a few weeks for the first time, and about a week for the 2nd time.
For each incident, I was not billed. This is understandable, as it was not my fault. I am satisfied with the service I have been provided. And I must also acknowledge my local camera dealer (Diamonds, in Adelaide) – who are great retailers.

Regards

Paul


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 21, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Meanwhile I just broke my 11-24, it fell off the tripod attached to a camera and broke it in half, 100% my fault, Canon fixed it in four days and didn't charge me a cent.



Very impressive that a lens like that can be broken in half and put back together again. For free, too.

I normally sing praises on CPS, but recently I have been extremely disappointed. I don't want to go into the issue, but will say that I was quite surprised to learn the things I did and at their reluctance to do anything about it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 21, 2015)

pj1974 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...



Hi Paul, no not CPS just regular service. The four days was the time they actually took in the workshop to fix it and doesn't include postage, though hey did pay for posting it back to me.

I wasn't too worried when I did it, I have done something similar before and knew it was dramatic looking but a relatively simple fix, they have a designed plastic stress failure section in there to protect the glass, in my experience it works as designed!


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 21, 2015)

dilbert said:


> You're comparing apples with oranges...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Nikon comment was just a personal anecdote that highlights the difference in Corporate responsibility between Nikon USA and Canon USA. If Nikon made the camera and it is defective, they should fix it, wherever you happen to be, generally Canon will and it is a testament that they do actually stand by their products. Don't forget Nikon USA, who refuse to service Nikon cameras, are a wholly controlled subsidiary of that same Nikon JPN that mad it in the first place. But I only mentioned it because of the previous Nikon has great service comment.

How does a lens fall off a tripod? Easy, just read the thread I started on the incident. Why did it break in two? Because it is designed to in an effort to protect the glass, the design is a good one and in my experience works as intended. I have broken L lenses several times, after all they are just plastic and metal and glass.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 21, 2015)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I have Canon gear bought in USA, Norway, Sweden, Germany, England and Japan. They are all registered on CPS and those I have had to service have been serviced without any question of country or way of purchase.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 21, 2015)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Grey importing is partially as a result of pricing geared to what manufacturers think the public will pay in each market. Regardless of grey importing Ive found Apple will repair their products if presented at one of their stores taking the view better a happy customer that will buy their products again after all the majority dont buy grey imports. 
The UK has some of the highest prices in the World its no wonder EbayUK grey imports are rife of Canon and other Japanese companies products and its not simply down to VAT because VAT rates are higher in some EU countries where Euro play the same as sterling i.e. Euro 2,200 / £ 2,200. Canon warrenty in the UK is European wide to comply with EU laws of a single market. Judging by the number of cash-backs Canon and other companies offer they know incentives are a MUST if they are to sell in volume yet these schemes have a price to run better to competitive price in the first place otherwise consumers "expect" regular incentives and wait until they arrive.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 21, 2015)

Personally, I find the thought of a 1Dx II in first quarter 2016 and a 5D IV around Photokina just fine. 

As digital technology matures, we should expect the refresh cycles to grow and frankly I'd rather see more time between models and bigger changes. If the 5DIV vs. 5DIII is anything like the 7DII vs. 7DI, it will be well worth the wait. 

For me, a late summer, early fall 2016 release of the 5DIV would mean I'll be considering the upgrade sometime in 2017 when the prices have stabilized. In the meantime, there are always lenses to consider.


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 21, 2015)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Grey imports are generally not that big of a deal. People like to instill fear about those products but it just as serviceable as any other product. If you bought a Canon product you are a Canon customer and as CPS member Canon will honor the warranty no matter what. In fact almost every time they don't even ask for proof. At least in EU they don't.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 21, 2015)

OPG said:


> However, they are starting to close the gap (D810, and next year their D810s and D5 giant) and it makes me worried that Canon may not exceed the specs for the next 4 years.



Just wondering, how can you be confident the unannounced Nikons will be so good, and the unannounced Canons so bad?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Canon reserves the right to not honor warranty for items that are imported through the grey market, just as Nikon does. In this, both companies are the same.



The State of Washington reserves the right to imprision you for not less than 24 hours and fine you not less than $250 if you are found in possession of drugs...or if you knowingly walk around in public with a cold. As is the case for Canon and Nikon, those rights are not equivalently exercised.


----------



## pedro (Oct 21, 2015)

Just a question on camera development.
Which compoment will be developped first and lasts longest: sensor? so will this be the other possible cause, to get that one of the core units right along with Digics and all that? Thank you for any advice. Regards, pedro


----------



## kevl (Oct 21, 2015)

The reason why Photokina is arguably "too late" for a 5DIV announcement is that the 5DIII has never been on top. It was nearly a generation behind in technology compared to the D800. The D810 has only widened the gap. If the current rumoured specs of the 5DIV are even remotely true it will be a generation behind the D810 so it will be WAY behind whatever Nikon has put out. 

There comes a point when the cost of switching is out weighed by the benefits of switching. Someone above said that if the difference between the 5DIII and the IV is similar to the difference between the 7D and the 7DII that it will be well worth the wait. No not really. The 7DII would have been a great replacement 2 years ago, it is lack lustre and comes off as a bandaid right now. The same was true of the 70D from the 60D, though I think the 70D was a more worthy successor. 

For me it isn't looking like the Sony will be a viable replacement, but switching to Nikon is becoming a real possibility. Since my 5DIII is good and I want to keep it I may just pick up a Nikon & 70-200 and just make anything new I buy be for the Nikon. 

It would be so much easier for Canon to stop protecting their top products by crippling their mid range products that it will be for them to sell me a $4K camera which is 2 generations behind Nikon. 

So frustrating. When we were waiting for the 5DIII I was insanely eager. I bought my 5DIII three weeks after release. There was a light leak issue that I wanted to wait to be fixed. I knew I would buy the Camera before it was announced. Amazing how things can change so quickly.


----------



## sirnose66 (Oct 21, 2015)

I've been waiting to make the jump from a 60D to full frame and have been upgrading my lenses over the last couple of years. Been waiting for a 5DIV as this felt like a once in a decade upgrade for me and I didn't want to spend all my money on 4 yr. old tech (5DIII). I know it's all rumours but this post has just encouraged me to start looking at the price of a used 5DIII with a view to upgrading to a 5DIV(always assuming the spec. is actually something I want) maybe early in 2017 when the price has stabilised. Does that sound like a good plan to anyone - I'm assuming the 5DIII will hold a decent amount of its value even after the successor has come out?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2015)

kevl said:


> The reason why Photokina is arguably "too late" for a 5DIV announcement is that the 5DIII has never been on top. It was nearly a generation behind in technology compared to the D800. The D810 has only widened the gap. If the current rumoured specs of the 5DIV are even remotely true it will be a generation behind the D810 so it will be WAY behind whatever Nikon has put out.



When you jot down ideas, do you use a scratchpad that's 2 cm wide? Your definition of 'on top' is quite narrowly restricted to mainly low ISO DR from the Sony sensors.


----------



## rbielefeld (Oct 21, 2015)

kevl said:


> The reason why Photokina is arguably "too late" for a 5DIV announcement is that the 5DIII has never been on top. It was nearly a generation behind in technology compared to the D800. The D810 has only widened the gap. If the current rumoured specs of the 5DIV are even remotely true it will be a generation behind the D810 so it will be WAY behind whatever Nikon has put out.
> 
> There comes a point when the cost of switching is out weighed by the benefits of switching. Someone above said that if the difference between the 5DIII and the IV is similar to the difference between the 7D and the 7DII that it will be well worth the wait. No not really. The 7DII would have been a great replacement 2 years ago, it is lack lustre and comes off as a bandaid right now. The same was true of the 70D from the 60D, though I think the 70D was a more worthy successor.
> 
> ...



With all the doom and gloom about how far Canon is behind and will fall further behind as the next iteration of bodies comes out from the various companies, it is probably best if you just go for it and switch full on to Nikon right now.

However, for the price point is there a camera that can do what the 7DII can do available from any other manufacturer? Does any other manufacture have a body that can do what the current 1Dx can do? I shoot both bodies and I have shot many of the Nikon bodies. For fast action photography the Canon bodies are tops in my opinion. I am hopeful the new 1Dx II will be the new best action body.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> kevl said:
> 
> 
> > The reason why Photokina is arguably "too late" for a 5DIV announcement is that the 5DIII has never been on top. It was nearly a generation behind in technology compared to the D800. The D810 has only widened the gap. If the current rumoured specs of the 5DIV are even remotely true it will be a generation behind the D810 so it will be WAY behind whatever Nikon has put out.
> ...



Who cares? That's all that matters. Never mind the fact that it trounced the D8xx in sales. That means nothing in the business world.


----------



## Dphotos (Oct 21, 2015)

I have been a Canon user for over 20 years and I have always stuck with Canon. I shoot with two 5D Mark lll bodies and I have all Canon glass. The problem is that Canon is doing everything they can to deplete their market share. Yes Sony has taken a big bite out of the Canon 5D Mark lll market. I shoot a lot of TV set photography and 1/2 the guys in my line of work have sold their Canon and Nikon gear in favor of both the Sony and the Fuji cameras. In low light the Nikon D810 is a much better camera than my Canon. Canon still has a mind set that they are the best cameras around but they are not. The new Sony is a wonderful camera and the Nikon's beats Canon in low light high ISO. Canon needs to come out with a whole new line of professional still cameras this spring with a great number of improvements not just little improvements. All their cameras will have to shoot 4K. They need cameras that will hit a homerun this time. They also have to stay in the price range of both Sony and Nikon.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 21, 2015)

kevl said:


> The reason why Photokina is arguably "too late" for a 5DIV announcement is that the 5DIII has never been on top. It was nearly a generation behind in technology compared to the D800. The D810 has only widened the gap. If the current rumoured specs of the 5DIV are even remotely true it will be a generation behind the D810 so it will be WAY behind whatever Nikon has put out.
> 
> There comes a point when the cost of switching is out weighed by the benefits of switching. Someone above said that if the difference between the 5DIII and the IV is similar to the difference between the 7D and the 7DII that it will be well worth the wait. No not really. The 7DII would have been a great replacement 2 years ago, it is lack lustre and comes off as a bandaid right now. The same was true of the 70D from the 60D, though I think the 70D was a more worthy successor.
> 
> ...



:


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 23, 2015)

Folks frustrated should take their ball and go home then. The sales figures of Canon vs. everyone else say they are in the very small minority and only largely exist in forums like this one. The 5DII was a sales monster. The 5DIII was/is a sales monster. The 5DIV will be, get ready..., another sales monster. The number of Canon rigs on pro-sports sidelines? Still something obscene like 5 to 1 vs Nikon. Award winning photography? Still mostly being shot by Canon bodies and glass. Yes, Canon bodies are behind Sonikon in LOW ISO DR (they are AHEAD in upper ISO ranges), but that doesn't equate to "2 generations behind" or whatever other hyperbole you choose to toss out. This year I've bought a 5D III and a 5DSR. I'm quite happy with both as are the overwhelming majority of pro photographers. If you like Nikon better. Go buy it. God Bless. But that doesn't mean Canon sucks or is woefully behind.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 25, 2015)

Any thoughts on whether a 1DX II will have an RT flash trigger internal?

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 25, 2015)

sirnose66 said:


> I've been waiting to make the jump from a 60D to full frame and have been upgrading my lenses over the last couple of years. Been waiting for a 5DIV as this felt like a once in a decade upgrade for me and I didn't want to spend all my money on 4 yr. old tech (5DIII). I know it's all rumours but this post has just encouraged me to start looking at the price of a used 5DIII with a view to upgrading to a 5DIV(always assuming the spec. is actually something I want) maybe early in 2017 when the price has stabilised. Does that sound like a good plan to anyone - I'm assuming the 5DIII will hold a decent amount of its value even after the successor has come out?



Anti-flicker came out with the 7D2.... since then all new canon DSLRs have had it, so it is a sure bet that the 1DX2 and 5D4 will get it. If you are shooting indoor events, that feature alone is a game changer.... it gets surprisingly little mention, but can double your keeper rate.

Other than that, I would expect a stop better ISO performance and less noise in the shadows, 4K video at 30fps and 2K at 120fps, and hopefully cFast cards.....


----------



## plam_1980 (Nov 3, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>A very solid source let us know that the EOS-1D X Mark II will be in our hands no later than April 2016, but that Canon has yet to finalize an announcement date. So there’s no need to worry that this is going to be a Photokina 2016 product.</p>



If the availability is almost certain for April, this means that pretty much they have final specifications (and not like some people suggest still trying different options), is that so Craig?
Also what would be your estimation for an announcement date, if it will be available in April, not based on sources but just your thoughts
Thanks


----------

